# School Project



## shade11 (Sep 27, 2005)

Well I am fairly new to aquatic plants. I only know a little bit.\

But, I am doing a school project with two friends of mine. We are taking data on the growth rate of flounders in fresh water and salt water. So I need to know what kind of tank I will need. And what kind of materials, filters, etc. . . I will need. Thanks in advance! [smilie=l:


----------



## SnyperP (Dec 10, 2004)

I'm alittle confused on how aquatic plants come in to play in your project.

Anyways, i suppose if you are planning on doing a bare bones system all you really need are two tanks, two sponge filters, a large airpump designed with two outputs or one with a splitter, a sandy substrate since flounders prefer it and two similiarly sized flounders. I usually see "freshwater flounders" on sale at LFS and as i understand they're actually brackfish/salt water fish that can be kept in freshwater. Anyways, if you find them for sale acclimated to freshwater, you'll have to reacclimate them back to salt. Since your project is a growth rate comparison between fresh and saltwater, feed them both the same type of food to rule that out of the equation.


----------



## shade11 (Sep 27, 2005)

Oh sorry. ](*,) Well i wanted to know what types of aquatic plants I would need.


----------



## Dewmazz (Sep 6, 2005)

You probably wouldn't need plants, unless it would help simulate their natural environment, hopefully giving you better chances for them to spawn. Do research on the fishes natural environment and select the plants that would be best suited to replicate it. Now as far as growing these plants, well, we'll help you out there  .


----------



## shade11 (Sep 27, 2005)

Ok thanks. [smilie=b:


----------

